# Tippy dam or au sable????



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> I will have another report this weekend but i don't post pics, too many internet Nazi's !!
> 
> Sent from my bloody fingertips


You guys get'em as good as anyone else on that river, post those pics BRO!!! Lmao


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------

